# AEG A020



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Hallo,

brauche dringend eure Hilfe,mache zurzeit den Techniker nebenher.
Nun wurden wir mit der A020 von AEG konfrontiert,keiner von uns aus der Klasse kennt ein solches Relikt,egal,auf jeden Fall hätte ich gern eine Simulationssoftware für die A020 kann mir einer weiterhelfen,wir müssen auf dieser unsere Prüfung ablegen.
Für eure Mühe vorab besten Dank.

ciao


----------



## Zottel (10 September 2004)

Als ich das Ding kennenlernte, hatte ich einen C64. Ich bezweifel, daß es eine Simulation dafür gibt.
Kennst du andere SPS? Dann ist die A020 eigentlich ganz einfach:
Sie kennt nicht mehrere Bausteine, nur eine Liste nur eine Liste, die das ganze Programm beinhaltet. Befehle
gabs:
UND (U)
ODER (O)
=
R
S
Und und oder konnten invertiert werden (UN, ON).


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

*A020*

Hallo,

danke Zottel,ich kenn halt die S7-300,aber auch nur ein wenig,
denk ich krieg das auch so hin,aber trotzdem vielen Dank.
Wünsch dir noch nen schönen Tag,

ciao


----------



## Heinz (16 September 2004)

Man das die A020 noch läuft und als Schulungsobjekt eingesetzt wird  naja.....

@Zottel 
stimmt sehr geringer Funktionsumfang

Und wie war das noch ... 
alle logischen Verknüpfungen mussten mit einem Oder anfangen, weil sonst das vorherigen VKE mit berücksichtigt worden ist. 

Aber das ist einige Tage her ... so um 1985 und seitdem auch nicht mehr gesehen......


----------



## Zottel (16 September 2004)

Heinz schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie war das noch ...
> alle logischen Verknüpfungen mussten mit einem Oder anfangen, weil sonst das vorherigen VKE mit berücksichtigt worden ist.


Das ist ja auch absolute Geschmackssache:
Wenn und und oder Verknüpfungen sind, mit was verknüpfe ich in der ersten Anweisung?
Bei S5 offenbar mit einer impliziten "1", bei der A020 mit einer impliziten "0".
Kann man die auch "isolieren" ?
Der folgende Code sollte dann auf einer S5/S7 den Ausgang setzen, auf einer A020 löschen:

=A2.0
BE
nix weiter.

Ich werds gelegentlich probieren...

Noch unlogischer wirds hier:
Im Systemhandbuch der S5 heißen die Operationen =,S,R "VKE-begrenzend".
Der folgende Code setzt aber auch den 2.Ausgang:
U E1.0
ON E1.0 // wollte nur garantiert ne 1 haben
= A2.0
= A2.1 // beide an

Hab´ vergessen, was die A020 da macht.

Der folgende Code löscht den Ausgang:
U E1.0
UN E1.0 // wollte nur garantiert ne 0 haben
= A2.0
= A2.1 // beide aus
U E2.7
= A3.0	//ist wieder an, wenn E2.7 an ist.
Die Grenze der Gültigkeit des VKE steckt hier zwischen den Zeilen:
Nach dem Wechsel von Zuweisung zur Verknüpfung kommt entweder die "implizite 1" ins VKE oder statt der Verknüpfung wird eigentlich eine Ladeoperation ausgeführt.

Logisch einwandfrei ist da die S7-200:
LD E1.0
UN E1.0 // wollte nur garantiert ne 0 haben
= A2.0
= A2.1 // beide aus
U E2.7
= A3.0	//ist wieder aus, auch wenn E2.7 an ist.

und wenn ein neues VKE beginnen soll:

LD E1.0
UN E1.0 // wollte nur garantiert ne 0 haben
= A2.0
= A2.1 // beide aus
LD E2.7	// neues VKE durch explizites LADEN
= A3.0	//ist an, wenn E2.7 an ist.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

Also für die A020 gibt es eine Simulationssoftware. Die hatten wir auch auf der Schule. Sie nennt sich AKL. Ist wesentlich komfortabler als der Dolog M...

mfg Mike


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2005)

Habe gerade diesen Beitrag gefunden. Habe die AKL Software noch bei
mir rumliegen. Wenn ihr interesse habt müßt Ihr Euch mal melden :


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2005)

*Suche treiber für AEG A020*



			
				Kieler schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade diesen Beitrag gefunden. Habe die AKL Software noch bei
> mir rumliegen. Wenn ihr interesse habt müßt Ihr Euch mal melden :


ja,habe interesse.wir haben nämlich 4 stück von früher!!(in der firma),die man jetzt nicht mehr braucht.bekomme nämlich eine und würde sie gerne verwenden, aber ohne software geht das leider nicht so leicht.wäre dir wircklich sehr dankbar wenn du mir diese besorgen könntest.habe leider keinen internet zugang zuhause,deshalb diese e-mail:unterhose0@sms.at
mfg joe


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

Könnte ich auch bitte diese Software haben? würde sie dringend benötigen

mfg schoasch
schoasch123@yahoo.de


----------



## Der Nörgler (22 September 2005)

Vergess nicht für die Software AKL einen alten Rechner Dir zu besorgen.

Pentium3 oder 4 geht nicht über Schnittstelle.

Deshalb haben wir noch einen alten Laptop mit 386 CPU und AKL Software

mfg


----------



## SPS Markus (22 September 2005)

Hallo Nörgler,

läuft auf'm P3 / P4 super auch mit der Schnittstelle, is nur ein Problem des Betriebssystem's.
Habe hier auf einem P3 noch zusätzlich WIN98SE installiert was mir bei solchen Programmen immer gute Dienste leistet.

Alternativ dazu kannst du mit VM-Ware ein zusätzliches BS unter 2K oder XP laufen lassen was problemlos auf die serielle Schnittstelle zugreifen kann.

(gibts im Moment auf der CD der c`t mit 360 Tage Lizenz)

Markus


----------



## Der Nörgler (22 September 2005)

Danke für den Tipp

Hatte mal mit einem von AEG jetzt Schneider Group gesprochen der sagte mit das liegt an den schnellen CPU's und da wäre nicht zu machen.

Deshalb hab ich noch so ein altes Schätzchen von Laptop aufgehoben.

lg


----------



## SPS Markus (22 September 2005)

Hi,
so'nen altes Schätzchen habe ich "für alle Fälle" auch noch hier rumliegen.
(wird richtig gepflegt)
Für zu schnelle Rechner gibt es auch noch ein Programm um die Geschwindigkeit herabzusetzen. 
(entstanden um alte DOS-Spiele wieder laufen zu lassen. Ansonsten Fehler->"Überlauf Division durch Null") 
Wenn ich den Link wiedergefunden habe werde ich ihn mal Posten.

Markus


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2005)

> Für zu schnelle Rechner gibt es auch noch ein Programm um die Geschwindigkeit herabzusetzen.



CPU-Killer, CPU-Bremse....

Für Programme die wegen eines Bugs im Pascal Compiler nicht mehr wollen gibt's auch eine Lösung:

http://www.brain.uni-freiburg.de/~klaus/pascal/runerr200/


----------



## DerSchwarzeAbt (25 September 2005)

Könnte ich auch bitte diese Software haben? (AKL)

bitte an -> DerSchwarzeAbt5@aol.com

Danke


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

Kieler schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade diesen Beitrag gefunden. Habe die AKL Software noch bei
> mir rumliegen. Wenn ihr interesse habt müßt Ihr Euch mal melden :



moin moin, ich habe hier ihren Beitrag gefunden und habe auch ein Interesse an der alten Software. Ich bekomme meine A020 sonst nicht programmiert. Ist es möglich mir die Software zu zusenden?
peter.hentschel@hanse.net

MfG vielen Dank Peter
[/b]


----------



## MikeR (5 Dezember 2005)

Hallo, Ich suche ein Handbuch für die A020 oder A020 plus
weiß jemand, wo man das laden könnte ?

mfg Mike


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ist das Thema noch aktuell ?
Ich hätte auch gerne die Software "Dolog AKF" und/oder "Dolog AKL".
Habe eine alte Geadat U 130 bekommen und will mal sehen, ob die in Gang zu kriegen ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

MfG
keks007nix

keks007.nix@web.de


----------



## rescue (10 Mai 2006)

*hänge mich noch hinten dran.Wenn möglich hätte ich auch gerne die Software AKF/AKL f*

Hallo,

wenn möglich hätte ich auch gerne die Software Dolog AKF bzw.AKL für eine A020 welche ich erhalten habe.
Vielen dank auch.
firefighteras@gmx.de


----------



## CptH (21 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

könnte mir jemand ebenfalls das programm Dolog AKL schicken.

gottmit2t@web.de


----------



## Pumus (17 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

  So muss dann mal ein altes Thema ausgraben.

  Wäre auch sehr dankbar wenn mir einer die Software Dolog AKF oder AKL zukommen lassen könnte (am besten beide).
  Da unser Berufskolleg wo ich zurzeit mein Techniker mache einige verstaubte verfahrenstechnische Modelle ausgegraben haben die mit einer AEG A020 gesteuert werden.



DMK.Hoffmann@web.de


  MFG


----------



## rzelpiv (18 Januar 2007)

*Aeg A020*

Hab noch ein Paar eingescannte A020 Handbücher als PDF Dateien. Die zweite Datei ist leider zu groß zum hochladen 
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Andreas74 (30 September 2007)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Habe gerade diesen Beitrag gefunden. Habe die AKL Software noch bei
> mir rumliegen. Wenn ihr interesse habt müßt Ihr Euch mal melden :



Hallo,
können Sie auch mir diese Software zukommen lassen?
Vielen Dank.
Gruß, Andreas.


----------



## tonihome (8 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe einen A020 als Lernmodell mit Handbücher usw, nur die Sotware ist auf einer nicht mehr ganz frischen  Diskette...  könnte es mir daher auch jemand zusenden?



Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Toni


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (9 Oktober 2008)

*A020akl*

Hi tonihome,

ich denke ich kann Dir da helfen. Sende mir bitte Deine E-Mail-Adresse.

Gruß FA


----------



## lxuser (10 Oktober 2008)

Edit: Vielen Dank!


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (10 Oktober 2008)

*A020akl*

Hi lxuser,

Glückwunsch zum ersten Beitrag,
Du hast Post.

Gruß FA


----------



## tonihome (10 Oktober 2008)

*Vielen Dank!*

Hallo und vielen Dank !

Habe mich Heute mal mit meinem A020 auseinander gesetzt:

Software läuft nach einigem hin und her auf einem win 98 in einer VM. Dann stellte ich fest das mein COM Anschluss einen Wackler hat, hab mit einem USB-> COM Adapter ausgeholfen...Doch eine Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden,ich bekam nur massig fehler meldungen....

Jetzt habe ich einen P I mit 100Mhz besorgt und bekomme die meldung " Unzulässiger zugriff"

kann mir da jemand helfen?

werde es jetzt nochmal mit DOS in der VM versuchen, vieleicht bringt mich das weiter...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (10 Oktober 2008)

*A020 an com*

Hi Tonihome,

das Thema wurde hier im Forum bereits ausgiebig behandelt (siehe auch frühere Beiträge).
Zu der Zeit als das AKL auf den Markt kam war gerade der 386 aktuell,
den solltest Du mit VM emulieren, wenns geht und auf der VM DOS installieren.
Bitte um Info wie´s gelaufen ist.

Gruß FA


----------



## chrisgoossens (11 Oktober 2008)

*A020 akl*

Hallo

Du kannst noch immer (bis ende dieses jahres) die hotline von Schneider-Electric in Seligenstadt anrufen 06182812900. Ich schicke hiermit die AKL ,die kabelbelegung und handleitung. Bitte W98-95 und langsamen PC benutzen..

Viel Erfolg

Chris


----------



## Kieler (19 Oktober 2008)

chrisgoossens schrieb:


> Hallo Du kannst noch immer (bis ende dieses jahres) die hotline von Schneider-Electric in Seligenstadt anrufen 06182812900.
> Chris



Diese Hotline nutze ich, wenn auch mit grösseren Abständen seit über 15 Jahren. Deine Bemerkung : "bis ende dieses jahres" schreckt mich jetzt etwas auf. Habe ich etwas verpasst?

Gruss aus Kiel


----------



## Kieler (7 November 2008)

*## Mist  ###*

:sw9:





nopq324 schrieb:


> Have no time to level your account? Wanna find the best company? Place an order for wow power leveling on www.inwowgold.com is the best and securest way to power level your character to your desired high level fast. We have an outstanding world of warcraft power leveling experience. We have done a great number of orders for wow gold and have hundreds of orders for power leveling wow currently. We are sure that you can't get such an outstanding world of warcraft gold service as the same as we do. Our guys for wow power leveling are skilled gamers for years. They know how to power level your character in your satisfied way.



Wie kommt solcher Mist immer ins Forum ??


----------



## Moelli19 (2 Januar 2023)

Hallo Chris,

auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist...
Vielen Dank, daß Du das (brandneue ) AKL zur Verfügung gestellt hast, diese Version löst viele meiner Rechnerprobleme! Ich hatte nur V1.01, da klappt die Übertragung zur SPS mit meinem alten Cyrix-Laptop nur mit großen Problemen und einem Programm, das den PC bremst. Hier nun alles in Ordnung, super!
Ich habe ein paar A020 mit und ohne Plus und Anfang der Neunziger damit gelernt. Wenn man nur selten eine kleine Steuerung aufbaut, sind die Geräte optimal (und sehen cool aus!). Jetzt ist es wieder soweit und mit dieser Version wesentlich leichter.

Viele Grüße,
Moelli19


----------

